# Just ordered a Tamaskan finally



## Tiger (May 3, 2012)

I've wanted one for several years and Ive never had either a) the money or b) knew I'd be stationed anywhere for a substantial amount of time, but we've worked pretty hard this past year and I've finally stopped need to buy studio and guitar gear, haha. I dont know if you know much about tamaskan's in America, but there is a LOT of drama surrounding the breeders and its been a real challenge to find a 'safe' litter without having to import from Finland!

Tamaskan Puppies

Im really excited to be on the waiting list, its been a while since I kenneled dogs or worked with them, and its certainly been a long time since I had such an intelligent breed to deal with so Ive got a few books on the way.

I feel a little guilty not adopting but I've adopted many animals in the past and we donate to the spca monthly, and hopefully I can do more work with them in the future. 

Anyway, my new best friend is supposed to be born around the 12th, so Im excited.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 3, 2012)

oh man those are so cute
be sure to post pictures of yours as soon as you can


----------



## sage (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (May 3, 2012)

I expect an NPD thread.


----------



## brynotherhino (May 3, 2012)

dawww


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2012)

sage said:


>



It definitely doesnt because it's a newer more original breed and isnt out there just trying to copy the original german shepherd.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 3, 2012)

Yeah I've never heard of this breed before, is it a mix of some kind?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 3, 2012)

Are they considered "wolf-hybrids?" The grey wolf traits seem to be very strong in this breed.

EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamaskan_Dog

According to Wikipedia, the wolf traits are just visual. Have you "met" the parents yet?


----------



## BrainArt (May 3, 2012)

I want a Tamaskan so bad, just because they look like wolves.

EDIT: Nevermind, found what I was looking for.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 4, 2012)

I just spent probably a half hour just looking for Tamaskan puppies online. The price makes me sad, but I was actually expecting worse.
They have also provided something I would probably consider one of the best things on the internet:


Look at theeeeeeeeem


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2012)

They are expensive, but most breeds like that are. I was in a class with an army sargeant who dropped 2 grand on a cane corso 

Cane Corso Mastiff Puppy & Cane Corso Mastiffs Dog Breed Information

Then a month later he was able to rescue a male corso from an animal shelter, so who knows what will happen with me. 

Its going to be great because in the winter I can ease my puppy into trail running, Ill have to carry him up some of the hills in patapsco state park but other than that he'll have a blast, its very dog friendly there.

https://www.kayakshed.com/shop/dog-gear <-- getting a lot of gear from there.

They are definitely NOT wolf hybrid, just lupine appearance. I'm not a big supporter of wolf/dog interbreeding, but thats just my opinion.



gunshow86de said:


> According to Wikipedia, the wolf traits are just visual. Have you "met" the parents yet?



I have only met them via skype. The owners have been really amazing to work with as well. Their lineage is really easily traced and is certified by the governing body of this breed, this is one advantage to such a new line. I'm not sure how bright the future of the tamaskan is in America because all of the breeders have a lot of drama between them and they are refusing to work with one another, which is not going to allow for much progression without importing some of the UK tamaskans. But I digress.


----------



## Tarheel (May 17, 2012)

Tiger,
I hope you checked out the breeder you are getting your Tamaskan from and are satisfied with their facility.
There are a couple breeders out their that claim to have registered Tamaskan dogs, but they are not affiliated with the True one and only register in the UK, the Tamaskan Dog Register (TDR). These breeders that are not associated with the TDR are selling knock offs for 1000-1500 dollars. They do NO heath testing of their breeding dogs, no DNA analysis to prove parentage, no micro-chipping. They take your money, give you a low quality pup, and never communicate with you again. 
The reason I bring this up to you is, I know of no registered pups born in the USA since January. I am not going to tell you who to buy from or who not to, buyer beware.
American Tamaskan is not the same as the Tamaskan Dog, (The true breed name.)


----------



## Tiger (May 30, 2012)

^ Im actually really surprised the owner of Tarheel tamaskans would do a google search on people buying tamaskans, see this, register, and then post to talk shit.

What exactly is it with the community in america? I understand the history of EVERYONE selling tamaskans in this country bickering back and forth like children, but jesus christ. Going that far out of your way to sling shit is kinda pathetic, dont you think?

In other news, one of these 5 dudes is mine.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 30, 2012)

^ ALL OF THEM!! GET ALL OF THEM!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 30, 2012)

^ i agree with this but if you dont get all of them atleast get the bottom one


----------



## Tiger (May 30, 2012)

The 4th one looks like a groundhog to me.


----------



## BrainArt (May 30, 2012)

Get all of them and send one to me!


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2012)

I get to pick very very soon, so we'll see.


----------



## Loomer (May 31, 2012)

PUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIEEEEEEESSSSS!!


----------



## sage (May 31, 2012)

They all look too cute to have a future as trained killers of your wife's cat. But good luck with that anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's my guy Attila at 4 weeks.  He just had a bath in the pic so he's all scruffy.

















Hard to believe 2 weeks ago he looked like this:


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 12, 2012)

pups grow quite quickly. my two boys grew an inch overnight when they were younger


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 12, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 12, 2012)

Cuteness overload imminent.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. Look similiar to a husky. I'm assuming these would have been used as sled dogs?


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 17, 2012)

Misread as "Just ordered a Tamaskan family".


----------

